# Lost Green Dry Bag at Westwater Ranger Station



## Akayak65 (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a Large Green Backpack style NRS dry bag that may have been picked up by another party at the Westwater ranger station after we floated Loma to the Westwater put in this past weekend (Thurs July 8-Sunday July 11). It has 5 sleeping bags in it and has "FAT" printed on the outside.

We were staying at Black Rocks 9 our entire trip. On Saturday afternoon, about 14-16 ladies pulled up for the evening at Black Rocks 8. When we pulled out at the Westwater ranger station on Sunday around 2, this group was taking out just before us. I think they may have accidentally picked up our green bag. I believe they were all teachers from the front range of CO in the Boulder/Longmont area?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Alan
303-489-3753


----------



## Akayak65 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Dry Bag Found*

Good News! Dry bag was indeed picked up on accident. I was contacted today by one of the ladies who said bag and its contents are intact and will be picking it up today in Boulder.

Thanks MB community.

Alan


----------

